
MagicaVoxel - breck
http://ephtracy.github.io/
======
james-skemp
I was hoping this had been posted because there was a new version released.

Keep meaning to spend time with this, but I start looking at videos to learn
it and surprisingly there are still so few.

~~~
spongeb00b
I'm having the same problem - a lot of "tutorial" videos are just sped up
builds with no explanation of what's being done or why. Some good ones I did
find were in French, but I don't speak French.

My preference is for written tutorials anyway but those seem even harder to
find.

------
HellDunkel
I am a complete fan of this and would recommend it to anyone who wants to get
started with 3D.

